# How did you buy your RV?



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I intend to import one :roll: so as yet cannot vote


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Second hand from Travelworld , Telford


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi 

We imported ours blind through a third party, with things as they are now we wouldn't do it again but would buy over here.

Duncan


----------



## 101827 (Nov 18, 2006)

we took the gamble and bought one off ebay - luckily we seem to have got a really good bargain


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

1st from Travelworld (when they were still at the scruffy dump in Woverhampton) and 2nd from Freedom in Tewkebury.
Simply cant afford the time and hassle of importing my own. 
Sorry, but I simply dont believe that "it's not that difficult", certainly not for someone like me who cant even organise his Tesco club points!!!!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 8O i thought jim was back then then i saw it was a old thread :lol: :wink: 

rv s dont know :!: theres dream,s rv dont know what they are like :?: 

saruman


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Bought new from Westcroft. Expensive, but no complaints, despite the Brownhills takeover. Just remembered, when I was at uni (in Boston, Mass) I had a friend at Brown Uni in Providence RI. Opposing fans at football matches used to chant: "what's the colour of s**t, brown, brown, brown." Not wishing to be disrespectful to any dealer, but some of the comments I have seen appear to fit?

des


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Our first, an impuse buy was private, no real problems. Our second , we looked a bit harder. We went to shows and dealers. We had seen one at a show being sold by Travelworld and eventually made an appointment to view it at Wolverhampton.. The salesman was so indifferent to us , not so much as an offer of a cup of tea even though he knew we had come a long way, that we walked away with our money still in our pockets. We went to Westcroft who had just what we wanted but then found out Itchy Feet had the same model, same year same condition 25% cheaper. We went there , were put up in their time share appartments overnight, agreed a price, went back a few weeks later, were put up again ( free )for a week in the appartments while we familiarised ourselves with it and eventually left confident in how it all worked.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

have stayed at carvynick (itchy feet) twice, and am impressed. i would not buy another rv without first talking to eric.

des


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Imported our own from USA. No major problems and saved a packet!!

Would recommend personel import to anyone willing to put in a bit of work and wanting to save serious ££££ especially with the £-$ exchange rate at the moment.

Conversions was no big deal 1/2 day and a couple of rolls of wire ann a fog light for the lights and the sparky has waved his magic wand over it and we now have an all singing all dancing electrical conversion with a custom made transformer and idiot proof switching for less than £ 800.00.

Bring on the summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## Quaid238 (Sep 21, 2005)

Imported ours, would do it again as no major problems.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

well imported mine with no real issues apart from the fact I didn't buy a slide (DVLA & width scared me)

The Sellers was a tester unit but as we get to know it love it more and more.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi bought mine from a private seller at the 05 stratford show. Very worrying giving a large chunk of money to someone you have only known for 1 hour, but after some advice from JSW I did some checks and it was all ok.

Olley


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

We have just ordered a 2008 Georgie Boy Maverick from Travel World 315ss, Should be here around mid April! 
I wanted to buy with a warranty as this is our first RV!
The days can't go quick enough can't wait!!!!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

stuart32 said:


> We have just ordered a 2008 Georgie Boy Maverick from Travel World 315ss, Should be here around mid April!
> I wanted to buy with a warranty as this is our first RV!
> The days can't go quick enough can't wait!!!!


Congratulation :wink:

Sounds great and hope to see you on a rally so I can drawl over it :wink: :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Bought our privately from a local(ish) couple who'd owned it for past five years. It was imported new into britain in 1997. I bought it withour Sal knowing :wink: luckily I knew she'd be pleased as it was what she'd pestered me for the past year...


----------



## irishrver (Dec 5, 2005)

bought our fourwinds hurricane in peterborough 2 years ago from tony in trucks r us great company do deal with even gave aus a loan of the trade plates so we could drive her back to ireland having fun ever since :lol:


----------

